# New CAT 297C & some random winter pics



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is my new Cat that just came today!!! I'm pretty pumped to use this machine, its a real powerhouse! also some random winter shots since there is no snow on the ground here anymore.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

some with the Case 420


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

random shots


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

nice stuff Im a bobcat guy personally but I think that cat makes a better track machine than bobcat.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice machine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Cat looks awesome! Nice radio too! I'll bet you're wanting to tear some sh!t up with that thing.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope that machine makes you lots of money! They are a beast. congrats!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats really nice machine. I know you had it added but seem like an odd place for the cd player? Anyways I am jealous


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

BMWSTUD25;1028529 said:


> This is my new Cat that just came today!!! I'm pretty pumped to use this machine, its a real powerhouse! also some random winter shots since there is no snow on the ground here anymore.


machine looks sweet  
if you dont mind me asking, what'd it set ya back?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice machine-congrats.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

WIPensFan;1028553 said:


> Cat looks awesome! Nice radio too! I'll bet you're wanting to tear some sh!t up with that thing.


yeah I'm pretty psyched it came. Yeah I'm glad I had them put the radio in, as someone said its a little odd but really no other place to put it. at least they gave me a remote for the radio so I dont have to reach around


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

icudoucme;1028554 said:


> I hope that machine makes you lots of money! They are a beast. congrats!


yeah it really is a nice machine. thanks again for all your help, it was nice to be able to talk to people who actually run this machine.

total price was just over 80k but that is FULLY loaded


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That thing is amazing, i love the Cat MTL's and hope to have one some day. Best of luck with it.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking machine! Awesome pics, keep them coming. Good luck to you.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice machine best of luck with it


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

thats a sweet rig GL this year with it


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

top of the line, the cab sure is nicer then my old D3B. If you were in Big Rapids you'd have a cheap operator


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

the "C" cab is awsome, we have a 256 and with the cd player and ac its a toy not work. Good luck with the new toy!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah it has a very nice cab. The new C series are great. It is really such a nice machine with so much power. I dont know if I'll ever really be able to use it to its fullest lol. and the way this skid rides it is def more like a caddy than a working machine.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

*New Picture Updates!!*

Rather than start a new thread I figured I would just add to an old picture thread.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

A few more


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking skid steer


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

More winter & misc.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like your shop in the background of your first pics of the thread, it looks like you need it for all your nice equipment. Do you still own the GMC truck?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

what size mini x is that 303.5? that f550 looks good with the boss and alum flatbed


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

how do you like the 2012 gas? Enough power?


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

How do you like that fisher sander?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll continue the theme. Thinking of buying a rockhound 5b, how do you like yours? Any tips?


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice machine....i hope next year i can get something!! 

i have my eye on a tool cat! i love the versatility. how do the tracks work in snow vs tires?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Your plow lights on the GMC are slightly..pointed towards the ground


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

scott3430;1582129 said:


> I like your shop in the background of your first pics of the thread, it looks like you need it for all your nice equipment. Do you still own the GMC truck?


Thanks! only part of the shop is the space I use...GMC got traded in on one of the new Fords



Morrissey snow removal;1582139 said:


> what size mini x is that 303.5? that f550 looks good with the boss and alum flatbed


It is a 302.5 mini of my buddies, before that we both got stuck renting the yanmar. I really like the alum flatbed as well



srl28;1582148 said:


> how do you like the 2012 gas? Enough power?


Very happy with both the 6.7 diesel and the 6.2 gas currently 13,000 on the diesel and 1500 on the gas. IMO the 6.2 is miles ahead of the 5.4's and just as powerful as the V10's but better on fuel!!



cat10;1582291 said:


> How do you like that fisher sander?


Absolutely love my new Fisher Polycaster and my new Western Tornado thus far!! I sure don't miss having gas motors one bit!! I'll get some pics up of the F-350 with the Western Spreader



alldayrj;1582582 said:


> I'll continue the theme. Thinking of buying a rockhound 5b, how do you like yours? Any tips?


Its great! I've only ran a couple of other brands but I really believe that Bobcat makes superior attachments compared to the rest in most cases. I plan on getting a 6B to go with my 5B this upcoming years as the 5B is getting a little tired to be the main machine lol



mass1589;1582732 said:


> nice machine....i hope next year i can get something!!
> 
> i have my eye on a tool cat! i love the versatility. how do the tracks work in snow vs tires?


Tracks are great in the snow. As most people now realize its all about the type of tracks you have that make the difference.



2006Sierra1500;1582856 said:


> Your plow lights on the GMC are slightly..pointed towards the ground


hahahaha I never noticed that....they might be angled down a little but I'm not sure why the picture makes them look so bad. I assure you that I can see more than 5 feet in front of me at night :laughing:


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

How do you like the 6-way blade on the 297? Been thinking of getting one for a while


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

nice trucks and equipment


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

campkd6;1583315 said:


> How do you like the 6-way blade on the 297? Been thinking of getting one for a while


6-way blade is nice. Grouser makes a great product! I do wish we used it more, but when we need it, it sure is handy


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

We decided to spray raptor liner in my new F-350 and my buddies new Ram 2500 (the one who owns the Cat 302.5) Also did the toolbox and backrack for the F-350. It was our old one off the GMC.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Finishing Up!! Thumbs Up


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Came out Great!! Will know how they hold up in a year or two I guess.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

The new trucks all decked out and ready to roll!!!! payup payup


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice fleet!! Where in Ny you guys service? Im from syracuse area. Do you mow during the summer or just plow? Keep up the nice work!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

lawncare18;1584403 said:


> Nice fleet!! Where in Ny you guys service? Im from syracuse area. Do you mow during the summer or just plow? Keep up the nice work!


We service mostly Tompkins County, although with the skid steer work, especially the forestry mulching work, we tend to travel much further. We do mow in the summer but its only a very small part of what we do during the warmer months.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

What kind of forest work do you guys do? Travel all over nys for it? Hows the winter down there? average here, im in the lake effect a lot.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

We have a forestry mulching head on our cat and do land clearing. A lot of right of way clearing and also just general reclaiming of land that is too thick to do anything with. This isn't my machine but its identical to it, so it will give you a good idea of the type of work that can be done with a machine like this. We do travel but nothing ridiculous, at least not yet! Winter has been slow, but I'll take whatever we can get. It sure beats having no snow.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Brand New Pics and Fleet PICS!!*

Here are some of the most recent pictures we took the other day. payup


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

A few individual shots


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Do you have a cab for the case? Looks like a cold ride blowing snow with that. Nice Fleet. How do you like the spray in liner.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice stuff BMW!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, very nice set up!!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1725070 said:


> Do you have a cab for the case? Looks like a cold ride blowing snow with that. Nice Fleet. How do you like the spray in liner.


We don't actually blow with the case, usually just use it as a backup with the snow bucket thats not pictured. I like the bedliner so far but its nothing like a linex or rhino lining. Just not any close by.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Very impressive operation! How are you liking the T590?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking pics. How well does that broom work? Good for small fluffy I asume?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

looks good keep the pictures coming.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

gallihersnow;1725414 said:


> Very impressive operation! How are you liking the T590?


I'm really liking it so far. I have been wanting to get into a smaller frame and smaller hp machine than my Cat 297C and this seemed like a good fit. My Bobcat rep has been great to work with over the last few years while I have been agressively buying attachments and I really wanted to give him a shot to sell me a machine. It was either this or a Cat 257, but so far its working out well.



Hamelfire;1725518 said:


> Nice looking pics. How well does that broom work? Good for small fluffy I asume?


The broom is the cats a*s!! It works great on many types of snow. I might even go as far as to say its the best single piece of snow equipment I have ever bought. Thats also a big part of the reason I bought the Bobcat in the T590 size, so that it would work on most of our sidewalks.



Green Grass;1725533 said:


> looks good keep the pictures coming.


I thought is was kind of nice to just keep adding them to the same thread as it better shows the progress and equipment changes over the last few years. Next is hopefully some more action shots!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

What kind of tracks are on the t590? Solideal? Looking into the same machine with aftermarket tracks for plowing and landscape work but can't find any firsthand users of them. How is it for snow? Nice equipment as well. Thanks


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking fleet how is that 297 in the snow?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am also curious about your 2014 T590. I just called a dealer to get a price on a new T590 or a new T650.

They said the new tier 4 machines are $6,000. more then they were before the new emissions were added????

Is there any truth to that? Thx for the info.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Man that f550 is the nicest looking truck. That's the ideal plow/salt rig. Not too big not too small could still plow a driveway and that short wheel base is awesome.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

scott3430;1774218 said:


> I am also curious about your 2014 T590. I just called a dealer to get a price on a new T590 or a new T650.
> 
> They said the new tier 4 machines are $6,000. more then they were before the new emissions were added????
> 
> Is there any truth to that? Thx for the info.


The first qoute I got was almost 59000 out the door. Woukdnt suprise me. Stupid government regulations.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

qualitycut;1774194 said:


> What kind of tracks are on the t590? Solideal? Looking into the same machine with aftermarket tracks for plowing and landscape work but can't find any firsthand users of them. How is it for snow? Nice equipment as well. Thanks


They are Bobcat brand tracks. I ordered them in when I ordered my machine and swapped the stock tracks for the bar lug style when it came in. I love the bar tread tracks for all seasons. The work really well for the type of work we do in the summer months as well as snow in the winter. I plow with two track machines an have for a few years now. No complaints but it is all about the tracks, and obviously they get slipping a little in icy conditions but so do tires if they aren't studded or chained.



Morrissey snow removal;1774201 said:


> nice looking fleet how is that 297 in the snow?


297 is a snow machine!! Its awesome having such a large skid steer in our fleet. Its amazing just how much you can do with it year round! 4 winters in the snow and no complaints here.



scott3430;1774218 said:


> I am also curious about your 2014 T590. I just called a dealer to get a price on a new T590 or a new T650.
> 
> They said the new tier 4 machines are $6,000. more then they were before the new emissions were added????
> 
> Is there any truth to that? Thx for the info.


I would say there is some truth to that. My machine was about $63,000 out the door and I thought that was pretty high. They have definately gone up with the new tier 4 stuff.



90plow;1774221 said:


> Man that f550 is the nicest looking truck. That's the ideal plow/salt rig. Not too big not too small could still plow a driveway and that short wheel base is awesome.


You got it!!!! Thats the one I drive and it really is great. Handles a large plow ease, holds 3 ton of salt, lots of room for shovels, blowers and buckets of salt on the sides and it goes from a large parking lot to small driveway with ease. Our most versatile winter truck for sure.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

New plow for the skiddy!! I'm really liking the white skid/red plow combo.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

BMWSTUD25;1774419 said:


> New plow for the skiddy!! I'm really liking the white skid/red plow combo.


That looks awesome!!!! Thanks for the info on the tracks.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking equipment!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

How does the 590 do lifting block or heavy pallets off a flatbed?


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

qualitycut;1777374 said:


> How does the 590 do lifting block or heavy pallets off a flatbed?


Not really sure. All its done so far is plow snow and clear sidewalks. Probably be about a month before we get to test it out with various spring work.


----------

